# 69 gto restoration



## 1969 gto (Apr 27, 2014)

Guys the pictures of my 69 goat resto more to come.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That sure looks familiar and brings back memories... 

What are your plans for the car? Holler if we can help you.

Bear


----------



## 1969 gto (Apr 27, 2014)

Lot of you guys have already, I finally figured how to reduce the picture size to be able to attach the pictures. I got her stripped down, front clip off, most of the interior just the dash left, gas tank bumper and tail lights, the usual. The body work will start soon, quarters patched, got other fenders that have been repaired, some patch work around the window wells, and some minor patches in the floor and trunk. The interior will be repaired/replaced and painted a different colour, combination of what ever it takes to get it done. I have not decided on a colour yet, drivetrain is either a rebuilt Pontiac 400 stroked out, or, if I dare admit it, a BBC because they are quite often available used at a fraction of what a Pontiac would cost. Complete suspension upgrade and fresh brake components. So it's going to be a long 4 or 5 years and not to mention expensive. She is generally very solid, frame, floors, doors and rockers, I think I lucked out.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice!

If you find yourself with a bad case of insomnia sometime, you can check out my project photos here:

My 1969 Pontiac GTO Restoration Project - Personalized photo album in html with PhotoOnWeb by VSO

Bear


----------



## 1969 gto (Apr 27, 2014)

BearGFR couldn't wait for a case of insomnia so I looked through the pictures. Great documentation of the restoration, it gave me encouragement and helped with the drive for my project. You and Ben did a great job, hope mine comes out half has good. I need help figuring out how to take the roof rail weatherstrip, and any info on taking the door glass out. Should I just start a new topic thread?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

To remove the roof rail weatherstrips, pull the rubber parts out of the chrome parts (they're glued in and will probably be a mess to get out if they're old and crusty). Underneath the rubber down the center of the chrome strips you'll find that the chrome is held to the body with a series of sheet metal screws. Remove the screws, and then CAREFULLY remove the chrome parts. There's a rubber seal between them and the body and there's probably also adhesive there, so you'll have to carefully coax them off so you don't damage them. 

To get the door glasses out, remove the interior door panels and all the hardware/felt stripping around the window slot in the top of the door (you need some wiggle room there). Then you disconnect the window from the regulator mechanism (at the bottom edge of the window) and lift the windows out.

Bear


----------



## 1969 gto (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks bear, I will try it next weekend when I get a chance. I can't get the felt on the door out with the glass in , glass does not go far enough down to clear some of the screws that hold the felt on the door. Is it not possible to take the glass first then the felt after the glass? Also anything special to taking the glass from the regulator? Like where should the glass be positioned, up or lower or mid position,to make it easier, if there is such a thing as easier? I did not have that good of a look, what hold the glass to the regulator? Thanks again.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

To be honest, I don't remember exactly. I just figured it out as I went along. I -think- there are some pins/clips involved that you have to remove in order to separate the class from the mechanism. If you can get your hands on a Fisher Body manual, the information will be in there.

Bear


----------



## 1969 gto (Apr 27, 2014)

That's one of the books I will be buying soon, the fisher body manual and the gto restoration guide, but I some how think it will not match the experience, and the hands on knowledge of all the members, who gone through the trails and errors of an actual restoration such as yourself. But it can save some time in answering the simple procedures, so saving unnecessary questions directed to this forum's members. Thanks for your help Bear and everyone else who has helped in the past.


----------

